# Beautician qualifications



## cle7 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am an experienced beauty therapist for over a decade in Hong Kong. I recently moved to Australia and was wondering if my qualifications let me practice in Australia. I have an ITEC and CIBTAC qualifications which are internationally recognised but that does not mean worldwide. If someone has had experience with this I would be really happy to hear your advice!

Thanks in advance.


----------

